# Fair Deal Nursing Home - Question on cost



## jennymc (3 May 2013)

If an elderly relative has no assets, does not own their house nor have any savings but need 24 hour care after a stroke (80 years of age(.  They have a pension of approximately €230 per week.  

Are they eligible for the Fair Deal Nursing Home Scheme?  And if so, how much will they pay per week?


----------



## twofor1 (3 May 2013)

jennymc said:


> Are they eligible for the Fair Deal Nursing Home Scheme? And if so, how much will they pay per week?


 
Yes, your elderly relative is eligible, in the case you have outlined; their contribution will be 80% of their €230.00 income, which is €184.00.

http://www.hse.ie/eng/services/list/4/olderpeople/nhss/


----------



## STEINER (4 May 2013)

Hi,

Eligible yes.   The main problem will be waiting for a nursing home place, and the FD scheme is oversubscribed.


----------



## Black Sheep (4 May 2013)

There are 2 levels of eligibility for the Fair Deal:-
     (1) The financial assessment
     (2) The medical assessment

From what you have posted she will qualify on the financial side and a medical assessment will (most likely) qualify her for the medical side or she may require specific treatment or rehab, and as STEINER has said it is then down to the waiting time.


----------



## fender64 (1 Jun 2013)

twofor1 said:


> Yes, your elderly relative is eligible, in the case you have outlined; their contribution will be 80% of their €230.00 income, which is €184.00.
> 
> http://www.hse.ie/eng/services/list/4/olderpeople/nhss/


 
How do the weekly/monthly payments work out?  I have just got a letter to say the weekly amount will be,so I thought xamount by 4...but it works out a little  more than that.I am hoping to talk to someone next week about it,but in the meantime,I am just wondering


----------



## Clarkey (1 Jun 2013)

fender64 said:


> How do the weekly/monthly payments work out?  I have just got a letter to say the weekly amount will be,so I thought xamount by 4...but it works out a little  more than that.I am hoping to talk to someone next week about it,but in the meantime,I am just wondering



52 weeks in the year so monthly amount will be weekly amount X 4.33


----------



## Sophrosyne (1 Jun 2013)

There is one thing that I would strongly recommend. You or whoever will be paying the HSE on behalf of the relative should create a direct debit to equalize the monthly payment.

From my own experience with my parents, HSE invoices were not issued with any regularity. Therefore, you could have no bill in some months and huge bills in others.


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 Jun 2013)

Sophrosyne said:


> There is one thing that I would strongly recommend. You or whoever will be paying the HSE on behalf of the relative should create a direct debit to equalize the monthly payment.
> 
> From my own experience with my parents, HSE invoices were not issued with any regularity. Therefore, you could have no bill in some months and huge bills in others.



Is it not a question of the nursing home issuing the invoice rather than the HSE?


----------



## Sophrosyne (1 Jun 2013)

No.
All of the invoices I received were from the HSE. They contained the reference number of the nursing home.


----------



## twofor1 (2 Jun 2013)

I have two close relatives in different nursing homes under the Fair Deal scheme, in both cases invoices are issued monthly by the nursing homes for our contribution.

The amounts do vary, but not hugely as some months have more days than others and additional charges like physiotherapy, chiropody, prescription charges, hairdressing etc, are all on an as needed basis.


----------



## irishmoss (2 Jun 2013)

The nursing home issues the invoice. I wonder though Sophrosyne if the nursing home you were dealing with was public and not private?


----------



## twofor1 (2 Jun 2013)

fender64 said:


> How do the weekly/monthly payments work out? I have just got a letter to say the weekly amount will be,so I thought xamount by 4...but it works out a little more than that.I am hoping to talk to someone next week about it,but in the meantime,I am just wondering


 
Both nursing homes I deal with issue their invoices for each calendar month.

Where your contribution is assessed as say €350.00 weekly, that’s €50.00 daily.

Februarys invoice would be 28 days @ €50.00, April would be 30 days @ €50.00, May would be 31 days @ €50.00 etc.

I’m familiar with another nursing home that multiplies the daily rate by 365, divides this by 12, and a standing order is set up for this fixed amount each month.
 
Extras are invoiced separately every 3 months and paid by cheque.


----------



## fender64 (3 Jun 2013)

Thank you all for the replies.I should be getting a bill this week,as my Mother was there a month on June 2.Its all new to me.


----------



## STEINER (3 Jun 2013)

fender64 said:


> Thank you all for the replies.I should be getting a bill this week,as my Mother was there a month on June 2.Its all new to me.



Our relative is in 6 months now and after spending the previous 3 years mostly in hospital through a & e admission ( 2010 8 months, 2011 6 months, 2012 8 months), quality of life is much better.  There is a marked increase in mood.  The long-term prognosis can't be changed, but the good care has benefitted and has kept the person out of hospital.  Hopefully your mother will have a happy stay also.

Our nursing home doesn't send a monthly bill.  There is a standard DD every month.  In 6 months there has only been one bill for extras.  Its not a major issue for us, but I am from an accounting background myself and would see a monthly invoice or statement as being a normal business practice.


----------



## fender64 (6 Jun 2013)

twofor1 said:


> Both nursing homes I deal with issue their invoices for each calendar month.
> 
> Where your contribution is assessed as say €350.00 weekly, that’s €50.00 daily.
> 
> ...


 

I was talking to the lady in charge today.she said its weekly amount x52,and divided by 12.


----------

